# Körte, égő, ...



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Ti hogy hívjátok azt a tárgyat, amit be kell csavarni a lámpába ahhoz, hogy az világítson?
(fantasztikus definíció  ...)

Az én környezetemben egyértelműen _körte_, esetleg _villanykörte _(nem _égő_).

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Nálunk mind a három ismert és használt. 
Azóta lehet változás, hogy már nem föltétlen körte alakúak a modernebb fajták, ezért úgy sejtem, hogy ez a kifejezés fog eltűnni először.


----------



## Tina55

Mindegyik elnevezést hallottam már, de sokkal gyakrabban hallom és használom az 'égő' és az 'izzó' szavakat. Szerintem a 'villanykörte' nyugati nyelvterületről szivárgott be a magyar nyelvbe (németül Glühbirne), lehet, emiatt nem annyira elterjedt a keleti országrészben.
Egyetértek Zsannával, nagyobb létjogosultsága van azoknak a kifejezéseknek, amelyek a funkciójára, és nem az alakjára vonatkoznak, mert ez utóbbi nagyon változatos lehet.


----------



## franknagy

Sok újfajta energiatakarékos fényforrás nem körte alakú, mégis nevezhetjük körtének.
Tréfásan akár _pilácsnak_ is, pedig az valami nagyon halvány fényű mécsest jelentett eredetileg.
"Oltsd le a pilácsot!"
A túl erős koncentrált fényt adó fényforrás pedig a családi szóhasználatunkban _"vallató lámpa"_.


----------



## Zsanna

Nevezni nevezhetjük, de ha az ember bemegy egy led égőkre specializált boltba (és most nem a szalagos ledre kell csak gondolni), ott biztos nem fog elhangzani a körte. (A pilács meg pláne! Ezt gyerekkoromban gyakran hallottam - pl. a nővéremtől, tréfás értelemben persze, ahogy írod is.)


----------



## francisgranada

Eddig sohasem hallottam a _pilács_ szót (semmilyen értelemben) ... Közismert szó szerintetek?


----------



## franknagy

A "gyakori kérdésekből" :chtt nevű felhasználó válasza:

http://wikiszotar.hu/wiki/magyar_ertelmezo_szotar/Pilács
Eredet [pilács < ómagyar: piláncs, pillancs, pilák (lámpás, mécses) < ősmagyar: pilácsol, pilákol (fénylik, csillog) < dravida: palissen (fénylik, villódzik) < lásd: villog]

http://forum.index.hu/Article/showArticle?go=95155975&t=9005..
Pilács: Első adatolható jelentése ’könnyezés’: elvonása a pilácsol ’könnyezik, pislákol’gyakorító igéből a (defektív = önmagában kiavult) pill- tő származéka a pilla, pillant, pillanat szavakkal együtt.

A szinonimaszótárból:
*"pilács" szinonimái:*
világítótest, lámpa, villany, világítóeszköz, lámpás, fényforrás, reflektor


villany, világítás


----------



## Tina55

francisgranada said:


> Eddig sohasem hallottam a _pilács_ szót (semmilyen értelemben) ... Közismert szó szerintetek?



Én sem hallottam még. Szerintem kevéssé ismert.



franknagy said:


> Sok újfajta energiatakarékos fényforrás nem körte alakú, mégis nevezhetjük körtének.



A karácsonyfaizzót is mindenki izzónak hívja, esetleg égősornak, de még sosem hallottam, hogy körtének mondták volna. Szerintem ez egyértelmű utalás a fényforrás alakjára.


----------



## franknagy

Tina55 said:


> A karácsonyfaizzót is mindenki izzónak hívja, esetleg égősornak, de még sosem hallottam, hogy körtének mondták volna. Szerintem ez egyértelmű utalás a fényforrás alakjára.



Régen nem volt annyiféle alakú háztartási világítótest, mint manapság. Volt körte, gömb alakú mindennapi használatra. A karácsonyfák égősorai pedig kúp alakúak voltak. Azokat hívták gyertyaégőknek. Ilyenek cifra csillárokon is előfordultak, a szárukon lefolyt paraffint utánzó dudorokkal. Manapság a különféle energiatakarékos szobai fényforrások mindenféle alakot felvehetnek, de égőnek vagy izzónak hívjuk őket, alakjuktól függetlenül. Olyan ez, mint a toll szóátvitele mindenféle mai íróeszközökre, amelyeknek semmi közük sincs a madarakhoz.


----------



## tomtombp

Nalunk regebben hivtak villanykortenek, manapsag ego. Az izzo talan egy picit hivatalosabb, bar karacsonyfaizzora csak azt hasznalnam. A pilacs ritka, vicces, nem kifejezetten az izzora utal, hanem a vilagitasra. Bocsanat az ekezetek hianyaert, egy uj telefonrol irok, meg nem telepitettem fel a magyar karaktereket.


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem az _égő _és az _izzó _technikailag nem ugyanaz, de nem ez volt a kérdésem, úgyhogy nem fontos.


----------

